# Schwinn Dealer Demonstrator



## Xlobsterman (Jul 8, 2020)

Does anyone have one of these in their collection? I just finished the restoration on this one after having it for about a year now! They were in most Schwinn dealers back in the 60's & 70's.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jul 8, 2020)

These are one of the things I can't seem to pass up if I see one reasonable. Like too many other things lol  Looks like yours was updated.  The GT510 derailleur and the sprocket would not have been original to this version.  I think that might be the 68 only sprocket rings.  These have dates on the axle, front and rear derailleur and of course the crank. 76 was the last year for these (I guess everyone knew how to shift gears by then!!) and by then they were a brushed silver not chrome.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 8, 2020)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> These are one of the things I can't seem to pass up if I see one reasonable. Like too many other things lol  Looks like yours was updated.  The GT510 derailleur and the sprocket would not have been original to this version.  I think that might be the 68 only sprocket rings.  These have dates on the axle, front and rear derailleur and of course the crank. 76 was the last year for these (I guess everyone knew how to shift gears by then!!) and by then they were a brushed silver not chrome.
> 
> View attachment 1225584
> 
> View attachment 1225585




Nice collection. Here is a pic of the condition mine was in when I got it, and I knew it wasn't all original when I got it. My serial number comes back as the frames construction in Sept. of 63 so it is one of the first generation available in 64. The crank arm on mine was also modified on the non drive side. The hub is dated from 72.


----------



## Oilit (Jul 8, 2020)

Interesting! So the ones with the steering head were for the stem shifters, and the ones without were for the downtube shifters, correct? I take it there weren't any for the suicide shifters? I guess when you're on the cutting edge you have to blaze your own trail!


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 8, 2020)

Very interesting and never had seen one before.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 8, 2020)

1966 was the last year for the down tube shifters so they updated the components on the older issues with the down tube shifters? Schwinn never used the long Huret lever either.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 8, 2020)

I like the one with the badge.. I have seen them, but never two together. 

you could start making them from real Schwinn 10 speeds and double your money.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 9, 2020)

Schwinn also made an upgrade kit to modify the originals with head tube mounted twin stick shifters


----------



## Lookn4bikes (Jul 9, 2020)

Here's mine!


----------



## AndyA (Jul 10, 2020)

Whoa! So dealers had these demonstrators to show customers how to shift! Very cool pieces of hardware, but couldn't they have put a bike in a repair stand to show how to shift?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 10, 2020)

AndyA said:


> Whoa! So dealers had these demonstrators to show customers how to shift! Very cool pieces of hardware, but couldn't they have put a bike in a repair stand to show how to shift?




It was all about keeping the customer in the showroom with the bikes, and these were on the counter at the point of sale........


----------



## King Louie (Jul 10, 2020)

Here’s mine with shop decal , does anyone know where I can get wood handle pedal for it


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 12, 2020)

King Louie said:


> does anyone know where I can get wood handle pedal for it




You will most likely have to fabricate one for yourself. I don't think there would be any on the open market for sale?


----------

